# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Anketa o Rodinom poduzetništvu

## emily

Molim vas popunite anketu
http://capi.ipsosadria.com/hr/webcatioth/indexpopup.php3?id_project=143


Rezultate ankete koristit ćemo u daljnjim aktivnostima udruge Roda i prilagođavanju Vašim potrebama i željama za informacijama, edukacijom i kvalitetnijim proizvodima i uslugama. 


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ispunila, podižem.

----------

